

HP buying Autonomy for $11 Billion, leaving PC business - binarymax
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/964fb710-c9d3-11e0-b88b-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1VQ9hFP9L

======
binarymax
Related to HP halting WebOS devices, they want to get out of the low margin
business

